# Star Trek Online Problem



## Jan565 (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

habe es mir mal gezogen, da es jetzt eh Kostenlos ist und wollte es mal anzocken. Aber bei mir kommt immer die Fehlermeldung Zeitüberschreitung. Woran kann das liegen? Gebe schließlich alles richtig ein.


----------



## choolio (20. Januar 2012)

Wann kommt die Meldung wo?


----------



## Murxwitz (23. Januar 2012)

ich würde auf ein Problem mit der Internetverbindung tippen


----------



## GxGamer (5. Februar 2012)

Gib das Spiel in der Windows-Firewall frei.
Sollte genügen wenn du die Windowstaste drückst, dann müsstest du das Fenster schon sehen das dass Spiel geblockt wird.


----------

